# Jet Air Filter



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

So in the middle of wiring my 220 volt S45 bandsaw and waiting on parts a guy down the street had a Jet AFS-1000B Air Filtration System for sale cheap. I bought it not really looking for one. It seems in new shape and he said he only just had it for a little over a year. Price was $150. I had just sold my small bandsaw so I had the cash.

I have it mounted to where I get pretty good circulation also using a window fan unit. The window fan blows to the input side of the Jet Air filter. I think it will work well but I am not cutting anything right now.

I have seen some reviews on this unit a few years back but nothing recently. For all you guys with the Jet air filter do you still like it?

I guess I am going to buy a washable outside filter which Woodcraft sells. The outside Jet filter currently sucks in an 1/2 inch or more so I think it is dirty and needs to be replaced. The inside filter I washed and it seems fine.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Lee, had mine for years and still love it.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Lee..... I have a Craftsman version of your air cleaner. Not as good as yours, but basically the same thing. I find it great for what I use it for. When sanding, especially using my drum sander (even with DC hooked up) I turn the unit on and it will clear up my shop in less than a minute, if I run it while sanding, no worries what so ever. Same thing while using my bandsaw. There is always a certain amount of wood that's gonna get airborn and these things do a fine job of filtering it out...very pleased with mine. 

Mine has the metal screen then a cloth filter. The metal filter cleans up easy enough, the cloth bag is a pain in DA BUTT to clean up...but I figure the more that gets caught in the filter and bag, the less that gets caught in my lungs....I think you'll like it alot!!!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

These have gotten very good reviews for years. They are for filtering fine particles left in the air and should run 2-4 hours after you finish cutting in the shop. Still, I would never do any cutting without a dust mask on.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

All I can say is...you lucky dog! Everytime i do something in the shop, even with the DC running, I dream about having a real ceiling mounted air filter.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I have mine sitting on a stand. I just blow the intake filter out when needed and stick it back in. You'll be surprised at what's in that filter after using it awhile. And the timer is great. Just set it for 2,4, or 8 hours and forget it. Pretty quiet too. I paid $259 with free shipping + tax from Rockler when they had a sale last year.

Money well spent, in my opinion.

HJ


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

I am happy with mine,runs quiet and basically gets the dust you don't see. The timer is a nice option you can leave it running when you close up shop and it shuts itself off.


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

Had mine for 6 months now and really notice the difference. Keep the filters clean (no big deal) and get in the habit of using it. I especially like the timer feature.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Still happy with mine and run it for general air circulation, particularly in the summer even when I'm not cutting or sanding. The exhaust point to an open window with a fan that blows out as well.


----------



## bigmuddyriver (May 29, 2011)

Had mine for at least 10 years. About 6 months ago my remote stopped responding. Could turn it on but not off or change speeds. For a couple of months I just turned it off at the breaker but soon got tired of that and cut loose $100 for a new circuit board and glad I did.
I have two washable outer filters and swap them out regularly to keep the (expensive) inner filter in good shape. I have replaced the inner filter once when I caught it in sale at Woodcraft. I did wash out the first inner filter a couple of times but not sure how effective it was and product info indicates that the inner filter is not designed to be cleaned. Someone mentioned blowing it out and I think I'll try that. I'm interested if anyone else has found a good method to clean the inner filter.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

JFPNCM said:


> Still happy with mine and run it for general air circulation, particularly in the summer even when I'm not cutting or sanding. The exhaust point to an open window with a fan that blows out as well.


You guys have given me what may be a good solution for air cleaning and exhaust for my new basement workshop that I'll be starting on soon. Thanks.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

bigmuddyriver said:


> Had mine for at least 10 years. About 6 months ago my remote stopped responding. Could turn it on but not off or change speeds. For a couple of months I just turned it off at the breaker but soon got tired of that and cut loose $100 for a new circuit board and glad I did.
> I have two washable outer filters and swap them out regularly to keep the (expensive) inner filter in good shape. I have replaced the inner filter once when I caught it in sale at Woodcraft. I did wash out the first inner filter a couple of times but not sure how effective it was and product info indicates that the inner filter is not designed to be cleaned. Someone mentioned blowing it out and I think I'll try that. I'm interested if anyone else has found a good method to clean the inner filter.


To clean mine I used a garden hose. I held the inter filter on its' small side and flushed out each pocket. It seemed to work. My only problem is it took 2 days to dry. I assume the membrane only allows 1 micron sized particles through so it needs to be flushed out not through. That was my thought with cleaning it.

Do the washable filters trap dirt as well as the disposable ones? I want to try to protect the inter filter but I like the idea of a washable filter.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

JFPNCM said:


> Still happy with mine and run it for general air circulation, particularly in the summer even when I'm not cutting or sanding. The exhaust point to an open window with a fan that blows out as well.


I like your idea on circulation. I am running mine like you said and it seems cooler in my shop. Oh I am in Texas in August so it is hot. I do have a smaller shop so I see good air movement which probably helps.

Why exhaust the filtered air to an open window?


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@coxhaus

The open window sets up a cross draft through the shop to enhance the airflow. I have one window fan blowing in from the shady side and 2 others in windows plus one at the open door moving air out. While it's not as hot here as in Texas it does warm up and the air flow certainly helps.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

JFPNCM said:


> Still happy with mine and run it for general air circulation, particularly in the summer even when I'm not cutting or sanding. The exhaust point to an open window with a fan that blows out as well.


I believe that the instructions say to mount it against a side wall for better efficiency - the intake pulls along the wall and the exhaust blows along the wall, the thought is that it gets the air flow circulating around the room and works better at picking up the dust. I have mine mounted on the wall 90° to the mini-split with my main work are between the two in the hope that it will pull in the sawdust before it gets to the unit.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@tomp913

Greetings Tom: Seem to be having problems with posts at the moment.

As you can see, mine is centered so as to pick up the dust from the TS/DC area and over the work bench, the areas where the majority of dust is generated.

Guess I need to re-read the instructions. :laugh2:


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

@JFPNCM

Jon,

My apologies, the recommended location was based on an article mentioned in A Sawmill Creek forum posting Mounting a Jet AFS-1000B Air Filtration System and not in Jet's instructions. I had talked to the tech guy at Jet about this and he told me about the thread (unfortunately, I lost all my old e-mails - for some reason the program started to delete any e-mails older than 60 days. It had been doing it for a while before I noticed so I don't have anything before July 7 except for what I put in specific folders to save). I have the recommended distance away from the wall, although it could probably be a little closer to the ceiling. My normal "work area" is in front of the roll-up door and so in front of the TS which is in front of the Jet - I can feel a pretty strong breeze blowing across that area while it's running so maybe it's doing what's needed. Maybe I need to get up higher (9' ceiling) and on the other side of the shop to see if I am indeed getting the circular airflow recommended.

BTW I just delivered the last of the current batch of turtles today, the next batch is definitely going to be non-PT lumber as it takes too long to dry it out to a reasonable level - plus I really don't have the room to leave it stacked for several weeks.

Tom


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@tomp913

Tom: No worries on the "location". The key is what works best for your shop.

Appreciate the update on the turtles. I haven't built nay more but my neighbor is contemplating building one this fall so we're still discussing the overall design. Good luck with your continued production and i look forward to your updates.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Sounds like a good reason for a "club meeting".

HJ


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I went by woodcraft yesterday and they did not have the washable Jet filters. They are listed on their web site but my local does not stock them. I guess I am just going to use an air compressor and blow out the one I have.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

washable/pleated from the BB HVAC section....


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

WEN makes what looks like a very similar model, same hp, same filter setup, same noise level, prime so no shipping. Same user reviews as the Jet, but it is just $135 on Amazon. Anyone have any thoughts on this vs the Jet?

https://smile.amazon.com/WEN-3410-3...id=1471753045&sr=8-2&keywords=Jet+air+cleaner


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

It sure looks the same to me. It might save someone a few bucks. My only thought is I took the "I" bolts off and used the feet to bolt it to the ceiling in my shop just above a LED light. The feet allow a closer fit than using the "I" bolts. I don't see the WEN has the same setup for mounting. It also looks like the inter filter is less deep which might mean you need to clean it more often.

PS
I think there is a 30 pound difference in weight being WEN is 30 pounds lighter. I guess I read it right. They may not be the same if there is a 30 pound difference. The Jet weighs 61 pounds.


----------



## bigmuddyriver (May 29, 2011)

*Washable filters*



coxhaus said:


> To clean mine I used a garden hose. I held the inter filter on its' small side and flushed out each pocket. It seemed to work. My only problem is it took 2 days to dry. I assume the membrane only allows 1 micron sized particles through so it needs to be flushed out not through. That was my thought with cleaning it.
> 
> Do the washable filters trap dirt as well as the disposable ones? I want to try to protect the inter filter but I like the idea of a washable filter.


I only used the disposable filter that came with the unit for a short time and that was ten years ago but I do believe that the washables do as good a job as the disposables


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I am sorely tempted by the WEN unit. Here is a link to the inner filter at Amazon. WEN 90243-026-2 1-Micron Inner Air Filters, 2-Pack https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00P84QEF...TF8&colid=1TSPCACUYOA5Y&coliid=I1PZ1MHUYI7Z4M It is only $19 bucks for two filters. The outer filter is 2.5microns, and it is about $17 for two. The unit with spare filters is about $200 with California tax and free Prime shipping.

I like the idea of hanging it against a wall. Makes sense to create an air flow. I have an electrical outlet up high over the door that would be just right. This could help keep my finishing area clean.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

My understanding is the inter filter does not need to be replaced very often so you may not need to buy an extra right off the bat. I would just buy the unit and let it determine how often you need filter replacements.


----------



## bigmuddyriver (May 29, 2011)

Wow, great price. I wonder if these will fit my Jet.


----------



## Lucky Irish (Mar 7, 2015)

I bought one of the WEN units for myself at Christmas. Just be aware that the WEN is only a 400CFM unit, as compared to 1000CFM for the JET.
Since my garage is a shade over 9000cf I should have sprung for a larger unit, but it still seems to be removing almost all of the dust from the air as I work.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes I believe there must be a difference because the WEN weighs half as much as the Jet. Some of it must be motor weight.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Odd, the WEN is rated as having the same hp rating as the Jet.


----------

